# Short History of Sears/Craftsman Lawn Mowers



## Bob Driver

Sears/Craftsman line of mowers has been around for over 60 years. It is the #1 selling lawn mower brand of all times in the U.S. Over the years there have been several different OEM's build the Craftsman line of mowers.

*1959-1962*... David Bradley Suburban. Sears actually owned the manufacturing plant in Kankakee, IL. These are very rare and highly collectable

*1964*... David Bradley name was dropped and the "Sears" brand name was added to the Suburban tractors.

*1965.*... Sears introduced the "Craftsman" line of Riding Mower. They were still built by David Bradley and are also highly sought after by serious collectors because they are considered the "Model-T" of the Craftsman line.

*1966*.... Roper Corporation bought the David Bradley plant(Kankakee, IL) from Sears and started building the Craftsman line.

*1978*... Electrolux bought Roper and started producing the Craftsman line (manufacturing was moved to Orangeburg, SC)

*1988*.... Husqvarna bought Electrolux and the name was changed to American Yard Products (AYP). AYP then produced the Craftsman line in the Orangeburg, SC plant.

*2006-2017*... Husqvarna changed the name from AYP to the Husqvarna Group. Craftsman tractors with the 917 model number were made by Husqvarna, in the U.S., at the Orangeburg, SC plant.

*2018*.... Craftsman lawn tractors, yard tractors, and garden tractors started being made by MTD in plants located in Parma Ohio and Verona, MS. One of my customers works at the Verona Plant on the South Side of Tupelo


----------



## pogobill

A great bit of history for those of us that may want to know the lineage of our machines.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Interesting read Bob. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed Williams

Nice history. Does MTD produce all the major brands now?


----------



## Bob Driver

MTD has been around since 1932. They are rapidly becoming the GM for the less expensive homeowner yard equipment market worldwide with manufacturing plants in North America, Europe, Asia, and Australia:

Cub-Cadet
Troy-Bilt
Remington
Robomow
Yard Machine
Rover
Wolf-Garten
Bolens
Columbia
MTD

https://www.mtdproducts.com/equipment/mtdproducts/our-brands

You got to wonder if the guy with this job at MTD mows his own grass after he gets off work, or pays to have it done.

https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MTDPRODUCTS&cws=1&rid=2512


----------



## pogobill

I wasn't interested in the job until it mentioned working in extreme heat and cold! I'm in! NOT!


----------



## Bob Driver

I'm keeping a "Job Alert" going on Indeed even though I'm retired. It's for a Product Tester type job also, but at a prophylactic plant....

I'm hoping Trojan has got to have somebody that "field tests" their stuff and that job would probably be way more fun than working on lawn mowers


----------



## Ed Williams

Bob Driver said:


> I'm keeping a "Job Alert" going on Indeed even though I'm retired. It's for a Product Tester type job also, but at a prophylactic plant....
> 
> I'm hoping Trojan has got to have somebody that "field tests" their stuff and that job would probably be way more fun than working on lawn mowers


Sounds like Cabin Fever has struck


----------



## pogobill

Now Bob, that would be a job one would neither miss a shift, not mind putting in a little O.T. I earned a little extra cash when I was in high school as a laxative tester. Two days on, one day off!


----------



## Bob Driver

Hope the money was good.... Sounds like a real crappy job to me


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Yeah, I was going to ask how it all came out, but decided not to!


----------



## jpdriver1

Thanks --- I was wondering who built my '66


----------



## Ed Williams

pogobill said:


> Now Bob, that would be a job one would neither miss a shift, not mind putting in a little O.T. I earned a little extra cash when I was in high school as a laxative tester. Two days on, one day off!


Sounds like you were in the young and stupid phase. Mine was laying 2 ea 26 ft flatbed trucks of sod a day. Had to bee in sod field at 5 am to cut, roll, and load trucks. Generally finished unloading and placing at 9:30 pm. Repeat up to 6 days per week. Prayed for rain a lot. Thought we were getting rich at $2.50 an hour


----------



## bhayden

It's not as simply as the timeline might lead you to believe. "Craftsman" for the most part contracts manufacturers to build a rebranded product. Same thing with Kenmore. Sometimes they spec something slightly different than the manufacturers own product line. I have an 70's vintage Craftsman lawn tractor that was built by Murray.

Has the Craftsman lawn tractor/mower business been aquired by Ace along with the Craftsman tool brand? The great thing about Craftsman yard equipment was that you could always get parts though Sears. With them gone I doubt Craftsman will maintain that level of service which is really a shame.


----------



## SilverFatBoy

You can get Craftsman Lawn Equipment & tools at Lowe's. They have a lawn mower "assembly plant" just south of me in Tupelo, Ms. I use quotes, because it appears all they do, is put "Made/Assembled in America" & other decals on the machines, then box them up.


----------



## Bob Driver

The plant is on Highway 145 South in the Lee County Industrial Park. That's actually a Verona, MS zip code, not Tupelo. They sure haul a lot of engines in there to be just slapping decals on....


----------



## SilverFatBoy

Well, "The Den of Tools" investigated the plant, so that's where I got my info. He showed video of the inside of the plant, noting there was very few skilled laborers working there. I used to deliver bed frames to the mattress factory in Verona, I know where Verona is. It's customary for businesses to use the name of nearest largest/ best known city. I'm not trying to be an ass, but merely stating facts as I know them.


----------



## bhayden

This is terrific local knowledge. Let's not go after each other on the forum. Large corporations do lots of things that may be just be "marketing". But it's good to know what's at the bottom of it. In the end it's us consumers that really drive the company decisions. So the more we know what's hidden behind the marketing spew the better.

This thread was about the history of Craftsman. What made it great was it's support through Sears. Now that Sears is gone, where is the future headed and who owns the name?


----------



## Ed Williams

I always thought I would need to learn Spanish to navigate the business world, then decided I would be better served by Japanese, now I think Chinese may be the best choice. I saw a video on Youtube that showed a farm tractor plant that is the largest in the world. Claimed that the production from this plant was more than all the other brands combined. They are supposed to be the largest tractor supplier in the world now, and have taken over the Asian and European markets. Being a senior, I cannot remember the name.


----------



## pogobill

Were they Red?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I had read somewhere that Mahindra was the largest. Unsure if that's true, or is still the case.


----------



## Ed Williams

pogobill said:


> Were they Red?


Yes


----------



## pogobill

Mahindra is huge in the tractor market these days.


----------



## John Liebermann

Re: Manufacturers of Craftsman,

I had a 1976 8HP Lawn Tractor purchased new from Sears, I thought it was Craftsman(?). It was manufactured by Murray. 

What is the info on this? 

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Bob Driver

John Liebermann said:


> Re: Manufacturers of Craftsman,
> 
> I had a 1976 8HP Lawn Tractor purchased new from Sears, I thought it was Craftsman(?). It was manufactured by Murray.
> 
> What is the info on this?
> 
> Thank you for the info.


Yep... Interesting question, let me know what you find out. Maybe you'll have better luck than I did while doing the research. I posted what was available on line, but couldn't find a thing about a Murray connection to the majority of production for Craftsman mowers.

Murray did make two Craftsman models in the 70's. The 8HP 536.25511 with a 32" deck was a *1978* model year, the 536.9633 with the 36" deck was a 1974 model year. Here's a link to a list of Craftsman model numbers that goes back to 1954 to help with your research. OEM's are designated by the starting 3 digits of the model #:
107 = Simplicity
131 = Roper
132 = Hiller
247 = MTD
502 = Murray
536 = Murray
917 = Husqvarna family (Electrolux, AYP)
944 = AYP

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tra...sman/craftsman-lawn-tractors-year-sorted.html

Look forward to your answer, be sure to post it when you have that information...

BTW --- If you've never seen, or heard of, a Hiller built Craftsman they're pretty cool and highly collectable.


----------



## Bob Driver

bhayden said:


> It's not as simply as the timeline might lead you to believe. "Craftsman" for the most part contracts manufacturers to build a rebranded product. Same thing with Kenmore. Sometimes they spec something slightly different than the manufacturers own product line. I have an 70's vintage Craftsman lawn tractor that was built by Murray.
> 
> Has the Craftsman lawn tractor/mower business been aquired by Ace along with the Craftsman tool brand? The great thing about Craftsman yard equipment was that you could always get parts though Sears. With them gone I doubt Craftsman will maintain that level of service which is really a shame.


Ace *does  not* own the trademark rights to the Craftsman line of tools. Stanley Black & Decker bought it when they bought Sears in 2017 for $900M

https://ir.stanleyblackanddecker.co...cker-completes-purchase-craftsman-brand-sears

In 2018, Stanley Black & Decker (SBD) also bought 20% of MTD for $234M. They have an option to acquire the remaining 80% of MTD on July 1, 2021.

https://www.courant.com/business/hc-biz-stanley-lawn-garden-market-20180912-story.html

SBD is about to corner the tool market. Here's a list of the brands they now own:

Black & Decker
Bostitch
Dewalt
Porter Cable
Stanley
Irwin (Acquired in 2017)
Lenox (Acquired in 2017)
Craftsman (Acquired in 2017)
Hilmor (Acquired in 2017, sold to DiversiTech in August 2018)
Blackhawk (Proto)
Bost
Britool
Facom
Lista
Mac Tools
Pastorino
Powers
Proto
Sidchrome
USAG
Vidmar 

Hanson
Marathon
Marples
Quick-Grip
Record (vises)
Speedbor
Strait-Line
Vise-Grip
Unibit


----------



## Ed Williams

You forgot Bonny and Matco. Dad was a MAC Tool dealer. These 2 tool sales were cut when bought out so their routes did not cross existing MAC routes.


----------



## Bob Driver

Ed Williams said:


> You forgot Bonny and Matco. Dad was a MAC Tool dealer. These 2 tool sales were cut when bought out so their routes did not cross existing MAC routes.


I didn't "forget" anything... That list was a copy/paste from a website, but thanks for pointing out their shortcomings. According to those lying SOB's, Fortive owns Matco, but SBD does own Mac, and I personally haven't seen Bonny tools since Jimmy Carter was President. Here's the felonious link so you can file a formal crime report with the inter-net police for them putting out false information.

https://toolguyd.com/tool-brands-corporate-affiliations/


----------



## Ed Williams

Just reporting first hand info. When Dad switched from Snap-On to Mac, the Bonny and Matco routes were removed from his MAC service area. When I asked him why they were removed, he told me that Stanley had purchased all 3 tool franchises and since the MAC franchise which he owned was well established for several years and was leading the district in sales, Stanley removed the other 2 from his area. As I remember, the other 2 outfits were struggling with new people on the routes every 4-5 months or so, and the local mechanics had no faith that they would even show up the next week. After Dad left Snap-on over a dispute with new sales guidelines and dealer commissions, there was no Snap-on dealer in his area for 7 years. All his customers stayed with him during the brand switch because he took care of them, and even delivered special orders at night or weekends when he knew the tool was badly needed. Dad's tool truck was grossly overloaded to the point we had to add 7 leaf overload springs to the rear axle. The truck was packed with shelves, over head hangers, wall hangers and the floor 1/2 full. He carried between $150,000 and $175,000 worth of inventory. He made a lot of sales just by having the tool on the truck. I have been on the local Snap-on truck to get some ratchet repair kits, and it looked absolutely bare. He did not carry 1/3 the inventory on the truck Dad had. He always told me that all of his customers were also his friends. He always treated everyone squarely and honestly.


----------



## Bob Driver

Ed Williams said:


> Just reporting first hand info. When Dad switched from Snap-On to Mac, the Bonny and Matco routes were removed from his MAC service area. When I asked him why they were removed, he told me that Stanley had purchased all 3 tool franchises and since the MAC franchise which he owned was well established for several years and was leading the district in sales, Stanley removed the other 2 from his area. As I remember, the other 2 outfits were struggling with new people on the routes every 4-5 months or so, and the local mechanics had no faith that they would even show up the next week. After Dad left Snap-on over a dispute with new sales guidelines and dealer commissions, there was no Snap-on dealer in his area for 7 years. All his customers stayed with him during the brand switch because he took care of them, and even delivered special orders at night or weekends when he knew the tool was badly needed. Dad's tool truck was grossly overloaded to the point we had to add 7 leaf overload springs to the rear axle. The truck was packed with shelves, over head hangers, wall hangers and the floor 1/2 full. He carried between $150,000 and $175,000 worth of inventory. He made a lot of sales just by having the tool on the truck. I have been on the local Snap-on truck to get some ratchet repair kits, and it looked absolutely bare. He did not carry 1/3 the inventory on the truck Dad had. He always told me that all of his customers were also his friends. He always treated everyone squarely and honestly.


Matco was at one time the box manufacturing division of Mac tools. However, they have not been associated with Mac since Matco Tools was formed 1979. Former corporate owner Danaher spun off several subsidiaries, including Matco, in 2016 to create Fortive. Fortive now owns Matco Tools. Stanley Black & Decker owns MAC

Bonney Forge started as Bonny Vise & Tool Works in 1876. They closed their last manufacturing plant in Allentown PA. in August of 2001 

Probably been a long time since your Dad had the tool truck and things change that you might not know about


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Almost all my tools are SK, which really is almost the "Apple" of hand tools, but thus far, is still Americans made.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I even have a small cache of the older style "beavertail" handled ratchets.


----------



## Ed Williams

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I even have a small cache of the older style "beavertail" handled ratchets.


Dad gave me a 1/4" Snap-on ratchet that was made in 1937 and still working. He probably paid 10 x what it was worth, but he mounted it at the front of the truck for advertising. He gave it to me when he switched from Snap-on to MAC.


----------



## Ed Williams

Companies change ownership like I change socks nowadays. I worked for PPG Industries - Chemical division for 20 yrs. They had been in business forever. The majority of the plant was built in 1943. I left in 1989, and according to my pension paperwork, they have changed ownership 3 times since I left. How can you keep up with who owns what anymore. My pension plan went from 100% funded to 18% funded, so I took a cash buyout.


----------



## Bob Driver

I always kept a good relationship with the guys on the tool trucks over my career. Used to tell young mechanics starting out to buy their first big professional tool box used off the tool truck rather than new at a box store. When they asked why?.....

_"Because he's the best employment agent a professional mechanic can have on his side. He goes to every shop around for 30 miles. If for some reason you lose this job, and owe him $1,500 for a tool box, he'll help find you another job to keep those payments coming. Always owe the tool guy money, then leverage it into a form of unemployment insurance premiums if you ever need it"_.

When local guys would put in applications for openings, I'd always ask the tool truck guys if they knew them. They gave me the inside low down on several drunks, whiners, and troublemakers over the years and I'd buy the high $$$$ shop tools off them to return the favor. If a guy put one of the tool truck guys down as a reference, they were usually a pretty good hire


----------



## Ed Williams

Dad would help his customers by carrying them on the books with no interest, and extend payment time. I know of 4 shops that he helped set up when the banks would not lend them startup money. He would never discount tools to individuals, everyone got the same deal. But he would extend lines of credit to make the tools affordable. All 4 shops are still in going and doing good business. Some are now owned by sons and daughters.


----------



## IHRedMan

Interesting history of “Craftsman” mowers. My father had a David Bradley chainsaw, even being a 2 cycle it was heavy as heck to saw with. I have always had a mechanic’s special that I mow with. I buy them a yard sales not running, fix them and run them until the wheels fall off. Then go get another one and do the same thing.
When Tecumseh/Lawson went belly up, almost Sears engines were made by Tecumseh. Does anyone know what brand of engine Craftsman uses now? I know that Cub Cadets when owned by International Harvester, were a lot stronger then. The MTD clone, not as good!


----------



## Gordy

Bob Driver said:


> Yep... Interesting question, let me know what you find out. Maybe you'll have better luck than I did while doing the research. I posted what was available on line, but couldn't find a thing about a Murray connection to the majority of production for Craftsman mowers.
> 
> Murray did make two Craftsman models in the 70's. The 8HP 536.25511 with a 32" deck was a *1978* model year, the 536.9633 with the 36" deck was a 1974 model year. Here's a link to a list of Craftsman model numbers that goes back to 1954 to help with your research. OEM's are designated by the starting 3 digits of the model #:
> 107 = Simplicity
> 131 = Roper
> 132 = Hiller
> 247 = MTD
> 502 = Murray
> 536 = Murray
> 917 = Husqvarna family (Electrolux, AYP)
> 944 = AYP
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tra...sman/craftsman-lawn-tractors-year-sorted.html
> 
> Look forward to your answer, be sure to post it when you have that information...
> 
> BTW --- If you've never seen, or heard of, a Hiller built Craftsman they're pretty cool and highly collectable.


----------



## Gordy

OMG, that tractor is cool! And thank you for the link, I'm trying to find information on a riding lawnmower I just bought. It's a Sears 131 96280, 6 hp, 26" deck. I'd like an owner's manual and parts manual. Found the parts diagram online, not much help. I'll keep searching.


----------



## bhayden

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Almost all my tools are SK, which really is almost the "Apple" of hand tools, but thus far, is still Americans made.


SK always made great tools but were definitely a smaller percentage of the market. SK marketed the first palm ratchet I remember seeing. They now sell the GearWrench brand with is essentially a foreign (Chinese?) knockoff of SnapOn. They are great tools at an affordable price. Pretty hard to resist for a young person trying to build their toolbox while still being able to afford luxuries like food and living indoors.

FWIW, I have an old set of Made in India offset box end wrenchs purchased when I was that young kid trying to fix my car so I could get to work. They're basically Craftsman knockoffs I purchased at a chain auto parts store (Shucks?). I've used/abused them for decades and they have sentimental value; and they still do the job. As a conversation piece you don't see India as a tool manufacturer anymore.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

Bob Driver said:


> *
> 1966*.... Roper Corporation bought the David Bradley plant(Kankakee, IL) from Sears and started building the Craftsman line.


I looked up my tractors below and I saw on VintageSearsGardenTractors.com that they are 1967 models, at least according to them. So you're saying my tractors are Ropers?


----------



## Bob Driver

_"So you're saying my tractors are Ropers?"_

Not just me, these guys also, and a lot of people believe they know what they're talking about

https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/tractor-brands/roper/roper-lawn-tractors.html


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

Bob Driver said:


> _"So you're saying my tractors are Ropers?"_
> 
> Not just me, these guys also, and a lot of people believe they know what they're talking about
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/tractor-brands/roper/roper-lawn-tractors.html


Bummer


----------



## Bob Driver

_"Bummer "_

I hear what you're saying... The David Bradley Suburbans (58 to 64) are way more sought after by collectors than the later Sears Suburbans. The rarest of those is the 1961 Suburban 7 Model # 917.60619. It's the only David Bradley riding tractor that didn't come with a Briggs engine. It came with a 7hp Wisconsin BKN engine. You can spot an early DB a mile off at a vintage show. They came from the factory gold with baby blue rims, rather than the later yellow & white paint scheme like yours.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's

Bob Driver said:


> _"Bummer "_
> 
> The David Bradley Suburbans (58 to 64) are way more sought after by collectors than the later Sears Suburbans. The rarest of those is the 1961 Suburban 7 Model # 917.60619. It's the only David Bradley riding tractor that didn't come with a Briggs engine. It came with a 7hp Wisconsin BKN engine.....
> 
> View attachment 65991


Like this one, for sale on Facebook Marketplace for I believe $650


----------

